# Tele neck blueprint



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Is there a free on around the Net somewhere? I found a PDF of the body but want to look at the neck to see if I can build one. I am aware of how hard they are and how cheap it is to buy one. I am planing to use Cocobolo and was thinking that the fret board would be nice too. 

thanks


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Here 
Scroll about 1/2 way down the page
It's in 3 different formats
Ed posted some great files in this thread!!
Neck files


----------

